# 12- Monats- Pass in WoW = Diablo III



## Micha2954 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.

Und bin eigentlich gewillt das auch zu tun bloß stellen sich mir grad ein/zwei Fragen.

Und zwar: Bleibt es bei den 13 € in Monat (die halt jeden Monat abgebucht werden 12 Monate lang)?

oder: Zeiht Blizz das Geld für 12 Monate auf einmal ein (was ja durchaus die Regel ist bei solchen Angeboten)?

Bin nur ein Azubi mit wenig Gehalt weshalb das bisschen zu viel Geld wäre.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen MFG


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Oktober 2011)

Du verzichtest für 12 Monate auf dein Kündigungsrecht.

Abgebucht wird so, wie du es eingestellt hast (monatlich, 3-monatlich, halbjährlich).


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (26. Oktober 2011)

Auch ne Methode die Abozahlen zu halten. ...


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings sollte man noch anmerken, dass da nix von garantierter Diablo 3 Beta steht (falls das für Dich wichtig ist).


----------



## Thamann (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man noch anmerken, dass da nix von garantierter Diablo 3 Beta steht (falls das für Dich wichtig ist).



Diablo 3 Beta???
Ne aber man bekommt nen Garantireten Beta Key für das WoW Add on: MoP


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Thamann schrieb:


> Diablo 3 Beta???
> Ne aber man bekommt nen Garantireten Beta Key für das WoW Add on: MoP


Ja, aber wär doch auch nett, wenn man nen garantierten D3 Beta Key bekommen könnte, weil diese ja bereits am laufen ist (und daher aktuell umso interessanter)


----------



## fl01 (12. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja, aber wär doch auch nett, wenn man nen garantierten D3 Beta Key bekommen könnte, weil diese ja bereits am laufen ist (und daher aktuell umso interessanter)




Wozu ein Diablo 3 Beta-Key, wenn man die Vollversion kostenlos bekommt?


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2011)

fl01 schrieb:


> Wozu ein Diablo 3 Beta-Key, wenn man die Vollversion kostenlos bekommt?


Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Natürlich dafür, dass man D3 schon antesten kann, bevor die Vollversion rauskommt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Dezember 2011)

Der Beta-Key in dem Jahrespass ist aber für WoW: MoP


----------



## Naddeltrauma (10. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Beta-Key in dem Jahrespass ist aber für WoW: MoP



das war weiter oben schon geklärt,es ging nur darum das es wohl noch schöner wäre ,wenn d3 beta auch dabei sei...


----------



## Nøstrømø (10. April 2012)

Naddeltrauma schrieb:


> das war weiter oben schon geklärt,es ging nur darum das es wohl noch schöner wäre ,wenn d3 beta auch dabei sei...



und der Thread ist geschlagene 4 Monate alt, in D2 wohl Necromancer gespielt was


----------

